# Flounder.....flounder........and more flounder!



## NautiGirl

Saturday started off great out in the surf at access road #5:

1 21 inch speck..1 23 inch red.......was spooled by something (large red??)
Moved to second spot: caught 4-5 lb gafftop
Moved to last place and finished off with a 16 inch flounder.

Sunday went back to freeport with a few dozen mullet:

Caught 8 keeper flounder (3 18 inch...my father owns two of them).....released atleast 8 under sized and missed about 12 other hook ups.

Little Bit ended up loosing a huge flounder (broke the line while being pulled up from water).

Got dark, but flounder were still hungry! 

Also, saw atleast a 6-7 foot shark shoot out of the water past the third gut on Saturday. Only bad thing was the sunburn, but it was well worth it.


----------



## bigcountryjc

What a wonderfull sight


----------



## rjr

Sounds like I missed a great weekend of fishing because of work...(stupid work!!) Anyway, congrats on the catch and thanks for the pics..

rjr


----------



## Toddbo34

I'm pretty sure those fish just jumped in the boat !!


----------



## Corksoaker

Way to go girls! Great report and pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Javadrinker

Great catch ladies, thans for sharing!


----------



## grandpa cracker

I wish I was a fish.


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice catch ladies.. 

Are you using Mono or Braid ? I use braid and find that some of the larger fish are snapping my 20 # Pline like hot butter sometimes..


----------



## Rockfish

WOW........Very Nice......


----------



## Melon

grandpa cracker said:


> I wish I was a fish.


lmao!

Nice mess of flatties......ladies!


----------



## deke

Nice going, I love to catch flounder.


----------



## Gilbert

bigcountryjc said:


> What a wonderfull sight


that is my exact thought


----------



## catchysumfishy

Awesome pics!Thank you soooo much for sharing........ please send more..........


----------



## Redstalker

Great catch. Was the surf pretty calm?


----------



## Duke

All of that's nice. Good job ladies.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Melon said:


> lmao!
> 
> Nice mess of "flatties"......ladies!


That's just rude! LMAO Great mess of "blankets"!


----------



## rjr

haha, I want to see some more as well. Great pics.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Can y'all take me fishing, i wanna catch sum flounder? Lol


----------



## let's talk fishin

nice


----------



## Poon Chaser

bigcountryjc said:


> What a wonderfull sight


NO DOUBT!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Congrats ladies. Try some of the water resistant sun screens - like Bullfrog. It works for me! I love this stuff when it's buggy:


----------



## spitfire

Nice flatties!


----------



## texastroutkiller

Thanks for the report ladies! At one point and time, I lost a few good flounder up close from either a snapped line or shaken off. So, I went to a 6'6' MH rod and Powerpro braid and my catch to hookup ratio has improved. Hope this helps and tight lines.


----------



## surf-n-turf

nice mess of fish, good lookin pics


----------



## rayfish

nice catch on the flounder were they caught in the surf or bay 
because you dont hear of many flounder in the surf
great catch and gooood eating.


----------



## robul

great pics.


----------



## czechgrubworm

where where you fishing?


----------



## NautiGirl

All flounder were caught in the intercoastal water way.........close to the new marina that was just built. They were initially hitting a gold spoon that my dad was throwing and were also tearing up live/dead mullet. Late Sunday, we had seen one well over 20 inches swimming down the intcoastal on top of the water.
I can actually say it's been one of the best fishing trips in a few years.


----------



## zrem32

Congrats ladies, them flat fish are one of my tuffest fish to catch.
I always try to put sunscreen on before I leave the house, once I hit the boat I usually forget.


----------



## marshmadness

Nautigirl I just have to know one thing...... you single?


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.



marshmadness said:


> Nautigirl I just have to know one thing...... you single?


----------



## marshmadness

You know how I roll, got to play them odds


----------



## NautiGirl

About the sun screen....................I was burn't from Saturday out in the surf (it's seems like sun screen and surf don't mix well, plus that stuff burns my eyes)! Sunday I applied 45 and used a hat.............I still had fun though!


----------



## corpus shorty

*how ya cooking em ?*

stuffed ?baked ?


----------



## Third Wave

News flash.
2cool dating forum to open soon.


----------



## LPKENNER

SO REALLY, ARE YOU SINGLE??????


----------



## Cat O' Lies

They are all single when they want to be. 
Nice flounder by the way!


----------



## big john o

Man, cant a girl post a fishing report without getting swarmed by hard d***s?

Nice fish.


----------



## marshmadness

big john o said:


> Man, cant a girl post a fishing report without getting swarmed by hard d***s?
> 
> Nice fish.


Well let see she is a woman who can fish, likes to fish and can clean fish and has her own boat posting on a fishing forum full of guys....... um no not really.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

Someone sounds jealous...



big john o said:


> Man, cant a girl post a fishing report without getting swarmed by hard d***s?
> 
> Nice fish.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

Big John O

To answer your question you sent me while giving me RED, no we are not queers. Sorry to disappoint you. If you are looking for that kind of action you may want to try a different website.



big john o said:


> Man, cant a girl post a fishing report without getting swarmed by hard d***s?
> 
> Nice fish.


----------



## Gilbert

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Big John O
> 
> To answer your question you sent me while giving me RED, no we are not queers. Sorry to disappoint you. If you are looking for that kind of action you may want to try a different website.


www.2brokebackfishing.com


----------



## marshmadness

www.2brokebackfishing.com Here you go BJO might feel more at home here, Thanks Gilbert


----------



## Bigwater

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Big John O To answer your question you sent me while giving me RED,QUOTE]
> 
> Hark! Did I hear someone cry for their greenie?? Hold your man cards boys! Take em like a Man knot a fly fisherman!
> 
> Biggie


----------



## Swampmamma

way to hijack the thread guys


----------



## big john o

I will respectfully apoligize for the thread hijack of these two clowns NautiGirl. 


Carry on.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

All I was doing was answering his question about sexual orientation. Now you are going to get the fly fisherman started!



Bigwater said:


> Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big John O To answer your question you sent me while giving me RED,QUOTE]
> 
> Hark! Did I hear someone cry for their greenie?? Hold your man cards boys! Take em like a Man knot a fly fisherman!
> 
> Biggie
Click to expand...


----------



## marshmadness

I was seriously asking if she was single not trying to be a jackass at all.


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling

I believe we have at least one in that pic not up to TPWD standards. 


Popcorn is ready. Now all I got to do is sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Bigwater

marshmadness said:


> I was seriously asking if she was single not trying to be a jackass at all.


A pm would be more tactful I would think. Be a gentleman if you possibly could.

Tim, Carry on! LOL Had to rib you on that one. You fly fishermen stay clear from here especially if the croks are on!

Biggie


----------



## Third Wave

How many of you clicked the www.2brokebackfishing.com link? Be honest?


----------



## txjoker

Congrats on the catch, ladies!


----------



## Gluconda

Ladies, if you need instructions on how to de-bone a flounder let me know.


----------



## NautiGirl

Slayer-O-ling,

Your comments about undersized flounder are incorrect: the smallest measured was a hair over 16 inches. You need to quit hitting that bottle..............it's playing tricks with your eyes! Opinions are like a--holes.......every one has one!sad3sm 



By the way.........thanks Gluconda: we cleaned yesterday!


----------



## Cat O' Lies

maybe he has a complex when it comes to size.


----------



## Little_Bit

I agree Cat 'O Lies, I think he must have a complex. We did well this weekend. We got a Texas Slam on Saturday and didn't do bad with the flounder on Sunday.


----------



## Nokillbill

little bit has game


----------



## mullenms

Nice catch ladies. I first read this thread around the 7:00am time frame and thought it would get out of hand.

I did however chuckle to myself this morning and wondered if Kramer took the picture for a Christmas card....not being belligerent or condescending....that's just the first thing that came to my mind as my daughter is a Seinfeld freak...so I've seen every episode at least 3 times.

Great catch and congrats.

Mike


----------



## Gilbert

marshmadness said:


> I was seriously asking if she was single not trying to be a jackass at all.


did we ever get an answer to this?


----------



## REDZ RUNNER

DDD DANG GIRLS KEEP ON ROCKIN. NICE REAL NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy

NautiGirl said:


> Slayer-O-ling,
> 
> Your comments about undersized flounder are incorrect: the smallest measured was a hair over 16 inches. You need to quit hitting that bottle..............it's playing tricks with your eyes! Opinions are like a--holes.......every one has one!sad3sm
> 
> He's just tryin to get a rise out of ya! super nice fish, and looks like y'all had a great time! thanks for postin thuh pics!


----------



## jamesgreeson

Why throw clean fish in the dirt!Must be a woman thing!!LMAO


----------



## NautiGirl

We tried to make them look as pretty as possible. So yes we like them in the dirt!


----------



## catchysumfishy

NautiGirl said:


> We tried to make them look as pretty as possible. So yes we like them in the dirt!


 A lil on thuh dirty side never hut anyone!


----------



## Duke

NautiGirl said:


> We tried to make them look as pretty as possible. So yes we like them in the dirt!


Whoa now. Very nice NautiGirl, the guys are jealous.


----------



## FLATSDADDY

Nice, manly mess of fish there ladies. Your father, hubby, brother, son, etc will surely be proud, and then maybe be a little on the green side for the nice stringer.
If any of you ever make it to RGV, I would be honored to take you out on my boat for some fishing. I might learn a thing or two from a couple fine anglers as yourselves.

Once again congrats and cheers.

Dan


----------



## spotsndots

congrats to both of y'all on a nice mess of fish. Great report!


----------



## squidmotion

nice stuff, ladies.... 

i love fishing with the girls.


----------



## drfishalot

don't beat around the bush Hardhead, lmao


----------



## Main Frame 8

Congrats- Nice haul.

LOL @ the DIRECT approach hardhead.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Cmon guys ,gee i wonder why more ladies don't post here!! Great catch girls never mind the knuckle draggers


----------



## BMTAngler

FLAT FISHY said:


> Cmon guys ,gee i wonder why more ladies don't post here!! Great catch girls never mind the knuckle draggers


Thank you, somone finally said it. By the way nice flounders, wish I could find a good hole around here for them.


----------



## Bella Monster

nice fish.....good day in the water


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Aww shug ...Ya did Awesome as Usual...
Just give these Curr dogs your Addy & Invite them to meet ((Baby))...your lil Rotti Pup..
Im sure they'll be just like(( AD..))
High steppin & runnin for there lives..Lmao..
Ya'll leave my girl alone...Potlickers..

Oxx..


----------



## catchysumfishy

Bella Monster said:


> nice fish.....good day in the water


Poor Flounder, they couldn't help but come up and do some look'n around a bit, see what it got them! Lol


----------



## drfishalot

BMTAngler said:


> Thank you, somone finally said it. By the way nice flounders
> 
> At first I thought you were being seriious. Never heard them called that before.


----------



## rebelangler

nice catch ladies...keep it up...
as for the other idiots show some respect geez...

brian


----------



## KID5150

Nice......ummm......ummm......fish you got there.







Way to go ladies.


----------



## The Machine

nice going ladies


----------

